# Bent Corners?



## Replytoken (Jun 13, 2013)

I just received an order of 20x30" prints from a lab this afternoon.  It is the second time I have used this lab for 20x30's, and I am beginning to wonder if it is difficult to ship a print this large without some minor shipping damage.  The lab went to great lengths to package up the prints, but I think that their methods are not serving them well, as several of the prints had bent corners, despite all of their efforts.  Now, I have not ordered these size prints from any other lab, with the exception of "proofs" that I picked up at Costco, so I cannot compare their shipping methods with others, but still I am beginning to wonder if their is an "acceptable" amount of corner bending.  I had a long email discussion with my photo host who acts as the middle man on orders, and they were surprised that I had issues, not once, but twice with this lab.

I am curious as to the experiences that others have had when ordering large prints that have been shipped to them.  Does a bit of corner bending come with the territory when ordering large prints, or am I just batting 0/2?  I do not want to be unreasonable, but I think the lab could do better in their packaging.  The customer service rep at my photo host seems to think they are as good as it gets, given their size and reputation.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2013)

How are they shipping them?  The pro labs I've used have always shipped big prints in cardboard tubes, with no damage.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Victoria,

Thank you for the response.  The lab ships the prints flat.  They are a very large, well known, lab and they put a lot of energy into securing their prints before shipping.  They are taped to restrict movement, and then wrapped in plastic before they are placed between to pieces of cardboard that go into a flat shipping box.  The problem is how they tape and secure the images.  When I finally get to the actual images, they have shifted as the tape has not held them in place successfully.  I tried to explain this to the customer service rep, but was politely told that they ship many thousands of prints and have little if any complaints.

To their credit, they have offered to reprint the images.  But, I have a show in approximately two weeks, and the images need to be framed, and this time schedule does not easily permit me to wait for replacements.  What I find frustrating is that all I am asking is that the lab reevaluate their packing methods as this has happened on two different shipments.  I did not request any monetary adjustments, but I am still feel like I am being dismissed for my concerns.

--Ken


----------

